# Enablers !



## Lin19687 (Oct 24, 2018)

Enablers ! 
I just spent another $113 on FO's.
WHY ?  because I don't have them and I am a FO HO !



coulnd't help it, all the talk about what Xmas FO..... 3 out of the 6 are Winter scents

I ordered from Bitter Creek.  They have a new Birch Bark and Hemlock Forest and I wonder if either is like the Cracklin Birch.


----------



## lsg (Oct 24, 2018)

I won't show you my collection of EOs and FOs.  Just want to suggest that you order exotic or unusual FOs in smaller bottles so that you won't be left with a lot of FOs that go unused.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 24, 2018)

I am trying not to get too exotic but I do love the Musk ones.  I held off this time on an Amber Musk, till I can get a sniffle of it first.
Funny the one that doesn't sell for me at all is Lick me all over.  And it was Highly suggested on here and else where.  Wonder if I got a bad bottle.  Most others I can blend just need to take the time to do mixing.
I have just under 100 scents right now.  Some are older ones and about 20 are candle ones (some can soap, some not).
I just didn't have too many Winter scents... so i guess I just HAD to have them lol


----------



## amd (Oct 24, 2018)

Bahahaha! I just replied to your PM about my NG wishlist problem. Which 6 did you get from BCN? I'm a curious cat. I have a wishlist with them, plus a bunch of samplers I need to try yet. (Gah, I keep forgetting to update the Fragrance review database too for the ones I have tried.)


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 24, 2018)

Lin I couldn't sell Lick Me All Over either.   I finally sold them in my misfit bin.  I'm on a sabbatical from purchasing FO's.   I'm well over 250 and need to rope it in.   I actually gave 5 boxes away to a young girl who was starting to make candles and still have over 250.... I'm out of space and I need to just stick to what sells with a few (or handful) of new ones to try.


----------



## amd (Oct 24, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I held off this time on an Amber Musk, till I can get a sniffle of it first.



Is Amber Musk an Amber Romance Victoria Secret dupe? I made 18 bars in January and I still have 14 left. I like it, but no one else seems to. Heck, I'll send you mine if you want to see how they'll sell.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 24, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I have just under 100 scents right now.


 You're so cute with your 100 scents. haha I wish that's all I had. Then when you add my mixtures on top of the fo's I do have, well, as I said, 100 is a cute number.  

As for Lick Me All Over - mix it with something and rename it. 
I'd have to look at my notes to see what I actually mixed it with, and renamed it, but remember it did sell after I did that.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 24, 2018)

@jcandleattic  That just made me bust out laughing... I had dry Lucky Charms in my mouth ....  Did you know that the WET 'Mellos in that stick to the Puter Screen ????!!! 

Those are all the 16oz ones, I do have about 20 smaller bottles but yeah, compared to you I am sure that is a mouse snack 

@shunt2011  nice to know it didn't sell for others.  I really thought I got a bad batch.

I too am trying to even lower the amount I have to the ones that sell the best.  But, well you know...

BCN has some Bubbles N' Lights scents that I Love, which is why I was on there.  I was just suppose to Save them to my wishlist but again .....

I got  Birch Bark, Hemlock Forest, NorthWoods xams, Oakmoss (because NG doesn't have it), Candy Cane and Winter Shadows.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 24, 2019)

I want to update this.....
NorthWoods xams & Candy Cane suck.  The CC is just a bad scent, strong on the spear/peppermint and not enough candy.  I mixed the 2 and still not happy at all with them.  Now I have to think of a name.  They also didn't behave well at all so the red on the top looks like a blop dripping down 

Birch Bark, Hemlock Forest AWESOME !  and Behave !!!

Winter Shadows is very faint but ok.

BTW, BCN has gotten Much better with emailing


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 24, 2019)

well I have way less than 100 I think--don't wanna do a count but I order smaller bottles until I decide if I like it or not.  am waiting for some to come on Tuesday and then I am done for awhile...….I have fall and xmas scents to work on now


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 24, 2019)

With my recent orders I will be getting close to 50 scents, but they are mostly samples, 1 or 2 oz sizes.  So now I feel better cause I don’t think I can qualify as a FOHO.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 25, 2019)

You just wait you 2.....   Muhahahahaha


----------



## Ladka (Aug 25, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> With my recent orders I will be getting close to 50 scents, but they are mostly samples, 1 or 2 oz sizes.  So now I feel better cause I don’t think I can qualify as a FOHO.



And what does FOHO stand for? Fragrance Oil + ???


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 25, 2019)

Ladka said:


> And what does FOHO stand for? Fragrance Oil + ???



its a term in the US--shortened from Whore



Lin19687 said:


> You just wait you 2.....   Muhahahahaha



i can see it happening every time I hear of new FOs--i should go count what i have, does that count as doing some thing soapy??


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 25, 2019)

[QUOTE="
i can see it happening every time I hear of new FOs--i should go count what i have, does that count as doing some thing soapy??[/QUOTE]
yes


----------



## MGM (Aug 25, 2019)

LOL you guys all make me laugh!! Heretofore, I have been limited by only buying from one Canadian supplier (NDA). Since we do visit my MIL in Chicago on occasion, I have ordered some supplies to her. She brought my me TKB order last month because it was light (micas and a few powders) but then *someone on this board* told me about the WSP FO sale and I ordered $100 from them, too. I don't actually remember what I got and I think I'll wait and have it be a surprise. MIL's coming to visit in a few weeks, but I think FO bottles are too heavy for her suitcase; I'll have to wait until we go down there (in the car) for American Thanksgiving.
Anyway, point is, I second the ENABLERS title, but I also thank my lucky stars that I don't have as much choice as y'all do. The only thing slowing me down is the expense and inconvenience, but if I lived stateside, I bet I'd go crazy!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 25, 2019)

I counted--thankfully I am a ways from being a FOHO--I only have 76


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 25, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> its a term in the US--shortened from Whore


Actually FOHO is short for Fragrance Oil Hoarder. NOT Whore.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 26, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Actually FOHO is short for Fragrance Oil Hoarder. NOT Whore.


 
This is good to know. I guess I'd rather be a fragrance hoarder...I don't even know how many bottles I have, but probably close to 200. 
I have a problem. Need a FOHO's anonymous group...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 26, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Actually FOHO is short for Fragrance Oil Hoarder. NOT Whore.



haha ok.  I actually google FOHO and that is even worse haha


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 26, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> haha ok.  I actually google FOHO and that is even worse haha


Yeah, in the soaping/candlemaking/scenting community the HO stands for Hoarder. Not anything nefarious...


----------



## atlantanurse (Aug 26, 2019)

I am a FOHO and I went on a 7 year hiatus. I still have about 150 FO and most from the notorious Scent Works. Does anyone compare to them now?  I need new suppliers to fill my gone forever scents from SW . They were my largest supplier and was always a splurge.  I remember a big one at Christmas time. Can you image someone reopening that business! WOW! To know who supplied them?


----------



## math ace (Aug 30, 2019)

How many little 1 ounce bottles do I need to be considered a foho?


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 30, 2019)

I would not even want to count what I have. But will say a couple of racks with totes from 5-40 lbs each. A 5 shelf 4 ft wide cabinet filled a few other places with fo's since my cabinet is full and we won't talk about the 2 storage racks in storage filled with oils. One small cabinet with sample fragrances because I do not fool much with samples. Am I a FOHO  and I just ordered 7 more lbs. This is a very naughty hobby. I am also a yarn HO

Now we all know why I worry about earthquakes. I would have to call Hazmat to clean up


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 30, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Now we all know why I worry about earthquakes. I would have to call Hazmat to clean up



just think how good that would smell


----------



## Carly B (Aug 31, 2019)

atlantanurse said:


> I am a FOHO and I went on a 7 year hiatus. I still have about 150 FO and most from the notorious Scent Works. Does anyone compare to them now?  I need new suppliers to fill my gone forever scents from SW . They were my largest supplier and was always a splurge.  I remember a big one at Christmas time. Can you image someone reopening that business! WOW! To know who supplied them?



Agreed.  Scent Works had some phenomenal FOs.  I used them when I started years ago, and when I came back to soapmaking, was sad (but not surprised) they were gone.  They also had some glorious dupes.  I have tons of FOs from the "old days" but of course, since I took up the hobby again, I had to get "new stuff."  So, yeah.  I can't even bring myself to count how many both from past and present.  It's embarrassing.


----------



## math ace (Aug 31, 2019)

THANK GOD!  I thought I was in jeopardy of becoming a FOHO... 

It sounds like the 150 bottles of 1 ounce samples that I've acquired this year to test in CP soap is no reason for concern!
It sounds like I don't need an intervention program, yet!  

LOL


----------



## math ace (Sep 8, 2019)

My candle science order just arrived... .99 ¢ per ounce...I had to try a few new scents.

I'm testing:
Moonlight path
Bayberry
Honeydew
Cucumber melon
Juniper breeze
And
Lilac 

Scents from any and all sources.
I've got one more vendor that I want to try before I could conclude my testing... But.... I'm waiting for a sale!


----------



## math ace (Sep 8, 2019)

I may not need an intervention program yet, but I'm beginning to wonder how sane I am.  I think cold process soap making might be driving me over the edge...

I read a thread today where the participants were declaring the virtues of unscented soap... And here I am ordering the same scent from 4 or 5 different places just so that I can make sure I'm using the best smelling fragrance.... 

Omg, I think I've gone so far down the rabbit hole that I'll never see daylight again!


----------



## atlantanurse (Sep 20, 2019)

math ace said:


> How many little 1 ounce bottles do I need to be considered a foho?


I had over a hundred 1 oz bottles from Scent Work for testing ! Ha! Little good that Did!


----------



## amd (Sep 20, 2019)

math ace said:


> And here I am ordering the same scent from 4 or 5 different places just so that I can make sure I'm using the best smelling fragrance


I went down that rabbit hole last year with Sandalwood.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 21, 2019)

amd said:


> I went down that rabbit hole last year with Sandalwood.


Sandalwood is not selling too well here for 2 years.  I have a 1/2 bottle of Very Bad Behaving FO left and won't buy it again.
The Hemlock and birch sell ok so far but darnit I love it and will stock up as it is on sale !
Sorry @amd I am not helping you at all here  muahahahaha


----------



## amd (Sep 23, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Sandalwood is not selling too well here for 2 years. I have a 1/2 bottle of Very Bad Behaving FO left and won't buy it again.


I have one customer that loves it (and I do too). Unfortunately WSP had the best Sandalwood, so I'll probably have to order that in for the customer. I do a custom order for her and always pays me twice whatever I bill her for it... so it's probably worth it lol. Otherwise I can't sell sandalwood for trying.

I haven't soaped the hemlock yet, it's on my to do list in the next month or so.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 23, 2019)

amd said:


> I have one customer that loves it (and I do too). Unfortunately WSP had the best Sandalwood, so I'll probably have to order that in for the customer. I do a custom order for her and always pays me twice whatever I bill her for it... so it's probably worth it lol. Otherwise I can't sell sandalwood for trying.
> 
> I haven't soaped the hemlock yet, it's on my to do list in the next month or so.


I love sandalwood too - have you tried Sweet Cakes SW? It's a little less than WSP's and I love it!


----------



## SoapySuds (Sep 23, 2019)

math ace said:


> My candle science order just arrived... .99 ¢ per ounce...I had to try a few new scents.
> 
> I'm testing:
> Moonlight path
> ...



Yeah.... I got sucked into that sale.

I’m trying to decide if the library scent would Be better as a candle or a soap.... oob it smells like the kids section and one of the moms is wearing too much drug store cologne.


----------



## Carly B (Sep 27, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I love sandalwood too - have you tried Sweet Cakes SW? It's a little less than WSP's and I love it!



Years ago I used Oregon Trail's Mysore Sandalwood.  It was gorgeous.  I haven't ordered from OT since I got back into soaping. Hmmm.....off I go.....OT also has one of my very favorite fragrances, Sapmoss.  They say it's an Aveda dupe.  I've never smelled Aveda's but if you are into really green fragrances, this Sapmoss is amazing.  

I think I just enabled myself......


----------

